# FREE 3 Days - Nov 3, 4, & 5: The House of Green Waters



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE for 3 Days Nov 3rd, 4th & 5th at Amazon*




*The House of Green Waters
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book IV of the Southern Swallow Series

by Edward C. Patterson
Kindleboard Profile for The House of Green Waters
"Exile is a state best experienced to understand. To spend thirteen years in a fly-infested wetland, slogging through jungle streams and unfurled on deserted beaches - to be blown hither and thither by storms and falling palms, is a lesson no book can teach. Still, I, K'u Ko-ling, had lived so long to tell of the fire, which heats the back until noodles could be tossed on it and stew made from the sweat." Thus begins the sweeping fourth installment of The Southern Swallow Series - a tapestry of historical adventure and intrigue set in 12th Century China. While Li K'ai-men and his companions are in exile on a tropical island in the south, the political world explodes as a mad prince invades the Sung Empire. It's a time for heroes and riveting warfare, including the first recorded battle in history to deploy poisonous gas as a weapon.

Book IV of the Southern Swallow series -- The House of Green Waters, like its predecessors (The Academician, The Nan Tu and Swan Cloud) is told by K'u Ko-ling, servant to the exiled-Grand Tutor, Li K'ai-men. It depicts the harsh life on Hai-nan Island and the progress of family -- fathers and sons from Emperor, to officials, to commoners. The roots of modernity stir within the soul of the daily life of Sung China and nowhere greater is it witnessed than in the fabric of this tale. *  

*The Southern Swallow Series:

The Academician 
The Nan Tu 
Swan Cloud 
The House of Green Waters 
Vagrants Hallow

Related series - The Jade Owl Legacy

The Jade Owl 
The Third Peregrination 
The Dragon's Pool 
The People's Treasure 
In the Shadow of Her Hem
508 pages*​


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you, Betsy and Ann

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

In this exciting 4th installment of the SouthernSwallow Series, the Empire reaches a seminal point and our protagonist comes full circle back to his roots.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Monday & Tuesday April 28th & 29th at Amazon
The House of Green Waters
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book IV of the Southern Swallow Series

by Edward C. Patterson
*​*

"Exile is a state best experienced to understand. To spend thirteen years in a fly-infested wetland, slogging through jungle streams and unfurled on deserted beaches - to be blown hither and thither by storms and falling palms, is a lesson no book can teach. Still, I, K'u Ko-ling, had lived so long to tell of the fire, which heats the back until noodles could be tossed on it and stew made from the sweat." Thus begins the sweeping fourth installment of The Southern Swallow Series - a tapestry of historical adventure and intrigue set in 12th Century China. While Li K'ai-men and his companions are in exile on a tropical island in the south, the political world explodes as a mad prince invades the Sung Empire. It's a time for heroes and riveting warfare, including the first recorded battle in history to deploy poisonous gas as a weapon.

Book IV of the Southern Swallow series -- The House of Green Waters, like its predecessors (The Academician, The Nan Tu and Swan Cloud) is told by K'u Ko-ling, servant to the exiled-Grand Tutor, Li K'ai-men. It depicts the harsh life on Hai-nan Island and the progress of family -- fathers and sons from Emperor, to officials, to commoners. The roots of modernity stir within the soul of the daily life of Sung China and nowhere greater is it witnessed than in the fabric of this tale.
508 Pages 

[size=14pt]The Southern Swallow Series:

The Academician
The Nan Tu
Swan Cloud
The House of Green Waters
Vagrants Hollow

[size=12pt]Edward C. Patterson​*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Bright and shiney, this is the next to last book in this series and readers have received it well. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

FREE Thursday & Fiday June 5th & 6th at Amazon
*The House of Green Waters
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book IV of the Southern Swallow Series

by Edward C. Patterson
*​*

"Exile is a state best experienced to understand. To spend thirteen years in a fly-infested wetland, slogging through jungle streams and unfurled on deserted beaches - to be blown hither and thither by storms and falling palms, is a lesson no book can teach. Still, I, K'u Ko-ling, had lived so long to tell of the fire, which heats the back until noodles could be tossed on it and stew made from the sweat." Thus begins the sweeping fourth installment of The Southern Swallow Series - a tapestry of historical adventure and intrigue set in 12th Century China. While Li K'ai-men and his companions are in exile on a tropical island in the south, the political world explodes as a mad prince invades the Sung Empire. It's a time for heroes and riveting warfare, including the first recorded battle in history to deploy poisonous gas as a weapon.

Book IV of the Southern Swallow series -- The House of Green Waters, like its predecessors (The Academician, The Nan Tu and Swan Cloud) is told by K'u Ko-ling, servant to the exiled-Grand Tutor, Li K'ai-men. It depicts the harsh life on Hai-nan Island and the progress of family -- fathers and sons from Emperor, to officials, to commoners. The roots of modernity stir within the soul of the daily life of Sung China and nowhere greater is it witnessed than in the fabric of this tale.
508 Pages 

[size=14pt]The Southern Swallow Series:

The Academician
The Nan Tu
Swan Cloud
The House of Green Waters
Vagrants Hollow

[size=12pt]Edward C. Patterson​*


----------



## Arrington Flynn (May 17, 2014)

I checked your signature titles, and 'most' of your books are free. Why do you do that? Are you making print sales - or just a very generous soul?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for the observation Arrington. None of my books are FREE. They are all $2.99 or higher. BUT, I have all of them on Amazon's KDP Program, which allows 5 free promotion days per quarter.  I have 23 books (soon to be 24) which means I have 115 free promotion days each quarter. So every day one of my books is offered to my reading public for free. I am an author who places more emphasis on be read than being sold and am just 500 short of 50,000 readers (we'll have another Kboard countdown soon). Despite this, I've sold $25,000 worth and have kept $13,000. My books are my legacy and since I have nearly 400 reviews as public feedback and those have only yielded 17 baddies, I take it my readershp approves; and that pleases me that perhaps a few words of the 7 million I've published will stay behind me when I reach the clearing at the end of the path (and Uncle Stevie would say). Thanks for asking. I'm having a ball with the publishing thing. As for the writing thing . . . I've been doing that over 50 years.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tomorrow July 19th & 20th at Amazon*
*The House of Green Waters
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book IV of the Southern Swallow Series

*​*

"Exile is a state best experienced to understand. To spend thirteen years in a fly-infested wetland, slogging through jungle streams and unfurled on deserted beaches - to be blown hither and thither by storms and falling palms, is a lesson no book can teach. Still, I, K'u Ko-ling, had lived so long to tell of the fire, which heats the back until noodles could be tossed on it and stew made from the sweat." Thus begins the sweeping fourth installment of The Southern Swallow Series - a tapestry of historical adventure and intrigue set in 12th Century China. While Li K'ai-men and his companions are in exile on a tropical island in the south, the political world explodes as a mad prince invades the Sung Empire. It's a time for heroes and riveting warfare, including the first recorded battle in history to deploy poisonous gas as a weapon.

Book IV of the Southern Swallow series -- The House of Green Waters, like its predecessors (The Academician, The Nan Tu and Swan Cloud) is told by K'u Ko-ling, servant to the exiled-Grand Tutor, Li K'ai-men. It depicts the harsh life on Hai-nan Island and the progress of family -- fathers and sons from Emperor, to officials, to commoners. The roots of modernity stir within the soul of the daily life of Sung China and nowhere greater is it witnessed than in the fabric of this tale.
508 Pages 

[size=14pt]The Southern Swallow Series:

The Academician
The Nan Tu
Swan Cloud
The House of Green Waters
Vagrants Hollow

[size=12pt]Edward C. Patterson​*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tomorrow August 30th & 31st at Amazon*
*The House of Green Waters
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book IV of the Southern Swallow Series

*​*

"Exile is a state best experienced to understand. To spend thirteen years in a fly-infested wetland, slogging through jungle streams and unfurled on deserted beaches - to be blown hither and thither by storms and falling palms, is a lesson no book can teach. Still, I, K'u Ko-ling, had lived so long to tell of the fire, which heats the back until noodles could be tossed on it and stew made from the sweat." Thus begins the sweeping fourth installment of The Southern Swallow Series - a tapestry of historical adventure and intrigue set in 12th Century China. While Li K'ai-men and his companions are in exile on a tropical island in the south, the political world explodes as a mad prince invades the Sung Empire. It's a time for heroes and riveting warfare, including the first recorded battle in history to deploy poisonous gas as a weapon.

Book IV of the Southern Swallow series -- The House of Green Waters, like its predecessors (The Academician, The Nan Tu and Swan Cloud) is told by K'u Ko-ling, servant to the exiled-Grand Tutor, Li K'ai-men. It depicts the harsh life on Hai-nan Island and the progress of family -- fathers and sons from Emperor, to officials, to commoners. The roots of modernity stir within the soul of the daily life of Sung China and nowhere greater is it witnessed than in the fabric of this tale.
554 Pages 

[size=14pt]The Southern Swallow Series:

The Academician
The Nan Tu
Swan Cloud
The House of Green Waters
Vagrants Hollow

[size=12pt]Edward C. Patterson​*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE for 3 Days Nov 3rd, 4th & 5th at Amazon*
*The House of Green Waters
by
Edward C. Patterson

Book IV of the Southern Swallow Series

*​*


What one reader says:

"Readers who love historical fiction will no doubt treasure this series. But these books can be enjoyed by anyone who appreciates fully developed characters and finely crafted stories. This book, this series, is a gem that can be appreciated by everyone." - A. Chin
-------------------------------------------------------

"Exile is a state best experienced to understand. To spend thirteen years in a fly-infested wetland, slogging through jungle streams and unfurled on deserted beaches - to be blown hither and thither by storms and falling palms, is a lesson no book can teach. Still, I, K'u Ko-ling, had lived so long to tell of the fire, which heats the back until noodles could be tossed on it and stew made from the sweat." Thus begins the sweeping fourth installment of The Southern Swallow Series - a tapestry of historical adventure and intrigue set in 12th Century China. While Li K'ai-men and his companions are in exile on a tropical island in the south, the political world explodes as a mad prince invades the Sung Empire. It's a time for heroes and riveting warfare, including the first recorded battle in history to deploy poisonous gas as a weapon.

Book IV of the Southern Swallow series -- The House of Green Waters, like its predecessors (The Academician, The Nan Tu and Swan Cloud) is told by K'u Ko-ling, servant to the exiled-Grand Tutor, Li K'ai-men. It depicts the harsh life on Hai-nan Island and the progress of family -- fathers and sons from Emperor, to officials, to commoners. The roots of modernity stir within the soul of the daily life of Sung China and nowhere greater is it witnessed than in the fabric of this tale.
554 Pages 

[size=14pt]The Southern Swallow Series:

The Academician
The Nan Tu
Swan Cloud
The House of Green Waters
Vagrants Hollow

[size=12pt]Edward C. Patterson​*


----------

